# Is there ANY way we can get RUDY T?



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

is there anyway we can get him back to coach? i think that we should do ANYTHING possiable to get him back


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

he's no better than JVG, so why bother


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> he's no better than JVG, so why bother


he did win two championships come on you gotta give him more credit and he did good with a hakeem and clyde so why not with Yao and T-mac


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

lingi1206 said:


> he did win two championships come on you gotta give him more credit and he did good with a hakeem and clyde so why not with Yao and T-mac


I for one as a Rockets fan would welcome Rudy back with open arms. He won two titles and truly understands how to win a championship and teach how to have the heart of a champion as well. However, I do not think the equation should include Tracy McGrady. He has proven once and for all that he is a loser, cannot win a playoff series, and is an inmature non-leader. Yao Ming should be the centerpiece and trade McGrady for a proven player that can be a team first guy and a leader.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

AFunk4Life said:


> I for one as a Rockets fan would welcome Rudy back with open arms. He won two titles and truly understands how to win a championship and teach how to have the heart of a champion as well. However, I do not think the equation should include Tracy McGrady. He has proven once and for all that *he is a loser*, *cannot win a playoff series*, *and is an inmature non-leader*. Yao Ming should be the centerpiece and trade McGrady for a proven player that can be a *team first guy*and a leader.


You are treating T-Mac unfairly. He's a loser? So is the rest of the *team*. He's not a leader? He's not a vocal leader and unfortunately neither is Yao. Who is on the market that is as talented as T-Mac and a vocal leader. Answer me that. The last point doesn't even need to be explained. If you can't see that T-Mac is a team-first player, you need a stronger eyeglass prescription.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

AFunk4Life said:


> I for one as a Rockets fan would welcome Rudy back with open arms. He won two titles and truly understands how to win a championship and teach how to have the heart of a champion as well. However, I do not think the equation should include Tracy McGrady. He has proven once and for all that he is a loser, cannot win a playoff series, and is an inmature non-leader. Yao Ming should be the centerpiece and trade McGrady for a proven player that can be a team first guy and a leader.


Yao Ming is too blamce even more then t-mac. The guy cant play the post, hes had soo many turnovers in those 4 losses its not even funny.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> Yao Ming is too blamce even more then t-mac. The guy cant play the post, hes had soo many turnovers in those 4 losses its not even funny.


20 seconds to name better NBA player at the 5. Need an hour? Ill give you an hour...

The only reason why Yao played bad was because the Jazz found a way to attack him. People say they want Tmac gone, some say they want Yao gone. You do this, and see where we are in the future. You do this, and Mac and Yao will both get a ring on their new teams faster then they will on this team. You do this, and you will regret it. Truly.


----------



## AFunk4Life (Jan 10, 2003)

K-Dub said:


> You are treating T-Mac unfairly. He's a loser? So is the rest of the *team*. He's not a leader? He's not a vocal leader and unfortunately neither is Yao. Who is on the market that is as talented as T-Mac and a vocal leader. Answer me that. The last point doesn't even need to be explained. If you can't see that T-Mac is a team-first player, you need a stronger eyeglass prescription.


All I need to say is, Tracy McGrady has played for 10 years, and has *ZERO* playoff series wins. If that does not prove my point, nothing will. McGrady is not the leader the Houston Rockets need *period*. Yao Ming should be option #1 as he will continue to grow and mature while only getting better. McGrady has gone as far as he is going to go, and is still an inmature kid. Go get a guy like Ray Allen, Paul Pierce, Elton Brand, or Jason Kidd who can be a mature vetran and talented team leader, not a guy who will jack up 20 footers off balance or three-pointers with 20 seconds left on the shot clock in a key posession in a 4th period "crunch time situation." That is my point, and if YOU can't see that then YOU may very well be legally blind. The Rockets cannot win with the current formula in the playoffs.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

AFunk4Life said:


> All I need to say is, Tracy McGrady has played for 10 years, and has *ZERO* playoff series wins. If that does not prove my point, nothing will. McGrady is not the leader the Houston Rockets need *period*. Yao Ming should be option #1 as he will continue to grow and mature while only getting better. McGrady has gone as far as he is going to go, and is still an inmature kid. Go get a guy like Ray Allen, Paul Pierce, Elton Brand, or Jason Kidd who can be a mature vetran and talented team leader, not a guy who will jack up 20 footers off balance or three-pointers with 20 seconds left on the shot clock in a key posession in a 4th period "crunch time situation." That is my point, and if YOU can't see that then YOU may very well be legally blind. The Rockets cannot win with the current formula in the playoffs.


Saying t-mac is 0-6 in 10 years is completely inefficient. During his stay in the raptors, he was only a factor in his 3rd year in which the team was carried by Vince Carter. Was it t-mac's fault? No. And you can't say that Magic team was good. They were only as good as Tracy was good. Tracy had ZERO help in the magic with the exception of Mike Miller. It was basically one on five. Trust me, the magic roster was full of unproven scrubs who were too young to win anything with the exception of miller. Is that t-mac's fault? No. The rockets however, are different. Mac has Yao and these two are to blame. Just like if the lakers of 2000 to 2002 lost it was Kobe and Shaq's fault(though it didnt happen). Mac is a winner. Mac carried this team when yao went down. Without Mac, the rockets will be feeding Yao all night long and that's just not gonna be right. Fine Mcgrady kinda disrupts the offense sometimes with his shaky shot selection, but he knows he can make that shot because he's T-mac. Give me a list of the best 2-guards in the NBA and i'm pretty sure Mac makes the top 3 or top 5 if you want it. This guy had a 26 and 16 night and another 29 and 13 night. Can you tell me that anyone who averages those numbers is an offensive buttplug? No. It is in fact because of him that his team wins. Fine tell me he's a loser in raptors cause he was barely a factor, tell me he's a loser in the magic but don't tell me he's a loser in houston because right now it's everyone's fault.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

charlie ward for coach, it worked for dallas kickin out a vet coach and going for an average former nba pointguard, he knows alot of the players and definately knows their strengths and weaknesses and is probably a better PG than alston


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

lingi1206 said:


> he did win two championships come on you gotta give him more credit and he did good with a hakeem and clyde so why not with Yao and T-mac


How do you know it's just because Hakeem (the player) was too damn good? How do you know it's not that that Rockets won *despite* (as Hakeem---the poster--once said) him instead of *because of *him?


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> How do you know it's just because Hakeem (the player) was too damn good? How do you know it's not that that Rockets won *despite* (as Hakeem---the poster--once said) him instead of *because of *him?


i can;t say i do know anything about that but i do know that he has two rings and its back to back that is enough for me


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

lingi1206 said:


> i can;t say i do know anything about that but i do know that he has two rings and its back to back that is enough for me


Correlation!=causation, man


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I don't see how Rudy T would be that much an improvement over JVG? His style was similar, but his main focal point was Hakeem. Yes we have Yao, but he is nowhere near ready to be the main focal point of our offense. He is too careless with the ball, and until he fixes that, he cant be the next Hakeem in his system. Rudy T could maybe teach some plays/moves/skills that he got from coaching Hakeem, which could be a big help, but Rudy's offense was pass the ball to Hakeem, then pass out and get the open 3 if available. Sound familiar? 

What he did do with Clyde, was he used him more as a post up guard, something TMac is not. So I don't see how a Tmac/Drexler comparison could work.

What we need is a uptempo 1/2 court style. Something that is more free flowing, faster, strong ball movement, and offensive development, but not too fast to start killing Yao's stamina. JVG 1/2 was simply too slow, and just stagnet.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Yes we have Yao, but he is nowhere near ready to be the main focal point of our offense. He is too careless with the ball, and until he fixes that, he cant be the next Hakeem in his system.


In that 24-game stretch in which Yao broke out last season, he averaged only 2.8 topg. He was also rebounding the ball extremely well. And this was while drawing a ton of doubles, since T-Mac wasn't there and we didn't have good shooters. We still haven't seen him play at that level again for more than a couple of weeks at a time. Even at the level at which he played this season, though, he is good enough to be the focal point of our offense, IMO. Although he turns it over a lot, he scores significantly more efficiently than Olajuwon did, and scores a similar number of ppg in a slower-paced system.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

hey whats the deal with Les A. and Rudy? anyone know the feul or whatever they have because i keep reading it.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm not sure if RudyT is the 'Right' but I wouldnt' be upset if JVG got fired, and he got hired back? I do want a newer updated NBAstyle of offense, Yao/Tracy understand that speed athleticism are key, and that they need better/skilled players on the roster. So that is Paramount, but it was last season too, and nothing really chaned because the Coach didn't change.
So IMO Les needs to check his pants, and see if his balls are still there, and fire Jeff. Stop tiptoeing around and just do it already! The guy lost, AGAIN? What do you want, a Piechart? With a focus group?


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

debarge said:


> I'm not sure if RudyT is the 'Right' but I wouldnt' be upset if JVG got fired, and he got hired back? I do want a newer updated NBAstyle of offense, Yao/Tracy understand that speed athleticism are key, and that they need better/skilled players on the roster. So that is Paramount, but it was last season too, and nothing really chaned because the Coach didn't change.
> So IMO Les needs to check his pants, and see if his balls are still there, and fire Jeff. Stop tiptoeing around and just do it already! The guy lost, AGAIN? What do you want, a Piechart? With a focus group?


If Morey is in charge of these moves, a spreadsheet might be helpful


----------

